# Border Patrol TC1 GPS Containment



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone know enough about this to answer this ?
Is there a way to set this containment up to where it allows a dog to roam based on the position of the transmitter?

We just got word about this new item which seems cutting edge using GPS to handle containment (as well as tracking and a training collar all in one)
Just wondering if this can be set to use while in the field or training quartering?

If not having the ability to set a perimeter without laying wire is pretty nice but I could see even more use if it does what I described above.

Thanks
B


----------



## ethanpippitt (Apr 20, 2012)

At this point the containment system can only be set off of an individual GPS location. This is a feature I have mentioned to the powers at DT, but currently the collar does not work that way. Hope this helps, and if you have more questions feel free to let me know.


----------

